# Will satan pygmy goats electrocute themselves doing this?



## paddi22 (18 May 2015)

We have two evil pygmy goats (breeding is satan x satan). They go through phases on various annoying behaviour (headbutting chickens like footballs, getting their heads stuck in metal gates and needing to be welded out, getting out purely so they can bounce on our car, working as a team to keep pushing their kennel over and then screaming unconsolably when they can't get into it) . 

Their most recent annoying behaviour is chewing through the wires of the electric battery kit. I haven't a clue how the reach it, as i strecth it out of their way, but they must be able to get their horns through and loop it in and chew it, both black and red wires. Pictures attached. They have gone through 3 leads this week and it's driving me mad. 

My question is: are they going to get killed by chewing the wire the wrong way?! Are there chew proof wires available? Is there any better way I camn set it up?

At the moment I have a decoy battery that they chew away on, and the working one is stretched out of reach. I'm sure satan will communicate telepathically with them to tell them how to damage both, but it's the only thing that seems to be working at the moment. any help appreciated!


----------



## Bryndu (18 May 2015)

Ok....first OMG poor you ! And I can't see an y pics?

Second....I have no idea if they will kill themselves eating the wires....But....

You can by plastic sheep netting which is electric fence....generally orange....which is quite high and very effective...you get it at you local farmers co op...would that help?

Best of luck
Bryndu


----------



## paddi22 (18 May 2015)

oops, pics here
https://www.flickr.com/gp/131587356@N06/ReYQh4


----------



## paddi22 (18 May 2015)

i use that poultry netting and its amazing! Its just their evil genius brains have realised those wires from the battery to the fence make it electric! so they are obsessed with them now!


----------



## Bryndu (18 May 2015)

Got the pics  and OMG again!

Ok....how about you put the croc clip at the bottom of the net and trail it along the ground so that Satan 1 and two can't actually get at it?

And....in their defence....I do have a problem with the bally wind snapping mine at the moment?

Bryndu


----------



## PorkChop (18 May 2015)

Ohhh, I have my heart set on getting two Pygmy goats, also to go in with our chickens - however I am now reconsidering !!!


----------



## Bryndu (18 May 2015)

LJR said:



			Ohhh, I have my heart set on getting two Pygmy goats, also to go in with our chickens - however I am now reconsidering !!! 

Click to expand...

Shouts....Paddy22....you might have customer...lol 

Bryndu


----------



## paddi22 (18 May 2015)

ha!! il pay you to take the two!  

they are hilarious, but are constantly in trouble!


----------



## PorkChop (18 May 2015)

Bryndu said:



			Shouts....Paddy22....you might have customer...lol 

Bryndu
		
Click to expand...




paddi22 said:



			ha!! il pay you to take the two!  

they are hilarious, but are constantly in trouble!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Apercrumbie (18 May 2015)

But......looks at their faces.......they can't possible be satan!!  Gotta love a pair of cheeky goats.....until you're the one responsible for them.  No advice, just thank you for making me laugh


----------

